# TV bracket - Adria Compact



## Jamsieboy

Hi
I have an Adria Compact SP and am considering fitting a TV bracket .
On this van Adria offer a TV bracket that fits on a pole at the rear bed and swings offering two viewing positions.
Has any Adria owner got such a bracket?
Are they any good?
Any idea how much they are?
Adria won't say other than advising me to ask a dealer to quote!!
Cheers


----------



## Jamsieboy

Bump


----------



## zulurita

Mine is on a different bracket I think.

It is on a sliding mechanism in a cupboard above the fridge. Quite expensive.

If yours is to be fitted at on a wall or a flat surface there maybe other options. Have a look to see what is available. You might find a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Jamsieboy

Thanks Rita
The bracket for mine attatches to the pole at the rear bed and swings to a position to view TV in bed or swings the other way to allow viewing from lounge area.
Suppose I will need to try an Adria dealer.
Thanks
Jamsie


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good evening Jamsie,

I know these brackets are expensive, as I looked at pricing last year; at least £200 from memory but I could be wrong. If you PM me your chassis number and confirm your model year then I can confirm for you.

It would be worthwhile looking at one of our suppliers sites: http://novaleisure.com/NovaCatalogue2013.htm#/80/ as there are several pages of brackets listed that may be suitable.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## wilse

Jamsieboy said:


> Hi
> I have an Adria Compact SP and am considering fitting a TV bracket .
> On this van Adria offer a TV bracket that fits on a pole at the rear bed and swings offering two viewing positions.
> Has any Adria owner got such a bracket?
> Are they any good?
> Any idea how much they are?
> Adria won't say other than advising me to ask a dealer to quote!!
> Cheers


We've an Adria Vision, although I don't think you don't mean this kind of thing, would this be any use?

It's called project 2000, perhaps they do others??

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-89755-.html

w


----------



## Jamsieboy

Thanks wilse
Very ingenious solution you have invented.
Unfortunately in my case we need a solution that allows viewing in two locations hence the swinging pole attachment.
Cheers
Jamsie


----------



## wilse

Jamsieboy said:


> Thanks wilse
> Very ingenious solution you have invented.
> Unfortunately in my case we need a solution that allows viewing in two locations hence the swinging pole attachment.
> Cheers
> Jamsie


Cheers

But this whole bracket also swings around 180° to face the back of the van as well as the front.

Good luck.

w


----------



## Jamsieboy

Hi wilse
I thought it did but the layout of my van is such that it needs to swing on a pole.
In one position the Adria bracket swings across the foot of the bed. It can then be swung around to face the lounge area. The Adria bracket is set on an offset arm to allow it to be pushed away to give access to the bed.
Not explaining myself too well!!
Chris at Premier thinks the bracket is around or over £200. If it is I will probably just fit a standard bracket to give viewing either in bed or in the lounge.
Cheers


----------



## davejan

I too looked to get one of the Adria brackets, which were originally only available as part of an upgrade pack.
I solved the problem with a £15 multi direction bracket from Morrisons.
The sort with two arms and a swivelling tv connector.
I made sure that it mounted with two screws, one above the other. I then lined it up with the pole and worked out the best angle, marked and drilled the pole then mounted the bracket using coach bolts.
Result, it may not swing across the foot of the bed but it does give a choice of positions to view comfortably in bed or from the cab seats.
I did make a laminate insert for the back of the mounting plate so that it matches the beech effect woodwork.


----------



## Jamsieboy

Thanks Davejan
In the past couple of days I got a price for the Adria bracket - circa £200+.
I decided to buy a TV/Computer bracket online for £40. This is designed to fit on a pole so I attached it to the pole in my van and can swing the TV to view either in bed or from the front lounge. Ok so it does not swing as far as the Adria one does to the bottom of the bed but so what I saved £160!! Viewing from the lounge seat is identical to that that would have been achieved with the Adria bracket.
Happy camper
Jamsie


----------

